# An interesting observation



## fallenstar (Feb 6, 2004)

you see, when a spacecraft safely returned to Earth, it's always the spacemen who get all the praise and admiration. But the scientists and engineers who actually invented or made the space craft gets nothing from the pubilc, besides some "group" hortation...sometimes I really feel sorry for those scientists, do they get rewards or any sorts?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 6, 2004)

I never did think of that. I can name nearly every astronaut who walked the moon but I have no idea who designed the crafts or did the ground support. Hmmm...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 7, 2004)

That's an interesting point.  I'd never thought of it, either.  Shame on me.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 7, 2004)

Well it looks like they are at least remembered as people who helped create our space program.  Here's an article about a luncheon where some got together:

http://www.aerospacelegacyfoundation.org/page12.html


----------



## fallenstar (Feb 7, 2004)

Well, but people seldom remember them. I mean everyone knows about Armstrong who first steps on the moon, but who knows about those who designed the Apollo? Maybe some knows, but they are definitely not as famous as Armstrong.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 8, 2004)

I agree that they definitely aren't remembered like the astronauts - and they should be.  However, we also have to remember that it takes a huge group of people to put together something like that.  It is human nature to revere the 'public figure' that comes out of a large group effort.  For example, we remember the directors, and the actors of a film but how many people know the rest of the crew that helped put the film together?  I think it is a factor both of the large number of people and the fact that they aren't what we see when we see the final product.  I think John Glenn himself said something to the effect that he couldn't have done it without such a wonderful group of people in the background, that when you saw him fly, there was a large number of people 'flying' with him as they made it happen.As I said, human nature looks for a figurehead.  I'm not saying that they shouldn't have their moment of glory also, they obviously work very hard at what they do and should be acknowledged for it.  In any case, I'm glad it was mentioned so that I could do some research and learn a little bit of the background behind the space program.


----------



## nemogbr (Feb 8, 2004)

I remember reading about the last century and that scientists had the same exposure as pop stars of today possess.

If only people would start doing so again.  

The most we get are articles about bilionaire dotcom companies like Bill Gates and Steve Jobs.

How many people have heard of Tim Berners-Lee?

Everybody knows Albert Einstein, but how many have heard of Nicolai Tesla?


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 8, 2004)

I've heard of Tesla - I like their music.  Just kidding.  I have actually heard of Tesla but I get your  point.  It is a sad comment on our society today that the very people who work hard to make it a better one don't get the same recognition as those that act like fools in public do.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 4, 2004)

fallenstar said:
			
		

> you see, when a spacecraft safely returned to Earth, it's always the spacemen who get all the praise and admiration. But the scientists and engineers who actually invented or made the space craft gets nothing from the pubilc, besides some "group" hortation...sometimes I really feel sorry for those scientists, do they get rewards or any sorts?


I guess it's the symbolic value - the way that a singer takes credit for the music by a group, just because he/she is more visible, and how a President or Prime Minister takes credit for well run services, even though it's other people who actually run those services. 

An issue of visibility, presentation, and a little marketing. 

I'm sure if I were involved in such a program, I would take some part of the applause as applause not for the people in the spacesuits themselves, as much as the program entire that they so visibily helped. 

Or something like that.


----------

